# Gesucht: Headset für Frauen



## Littletall (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

die Überschrift kling vielleicht ein bisschen komisch, aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Headset. Mein Problem: Die meistens gescheiten Headsets sind ganz klar für Männerköpfe gemacht und rutschen an meinem kleinen Kopf einfach so hinunter.

Ich hab mich im Internet schon umgesehen, find aber nur Bluetooth-Headsets für Handies, die extra für Frauen sind. Ich erwarte jetzt auch kein PC-Headset extra für Frauen, aber eins, dass einfach kleiner ist und angenehm zu tragen und trotzdem gescheit.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Darussios (31. Dezember 2009)

Nun erst dachte ich an Headsets mit eingebautem Lippenstift, aber es geht ja um was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie dem auch sei, die meisten Headsets sind verstellbar, sind die alle auf ihrer Minimalgröße zu groß für dich?
Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach raten, zu Media Markt oder Saturn zu fahren und zu fragen, ob sie dich in der Hinsicht beraten können oder dir vielleicht ein paar Headsets zum anprobieren bringen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Nun erst dachte ich an Headsets mit eingebautem Lippenstift, aber es geht ja um was anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich dir einfach raten, zu Media Markt oder Saturn zu fahren und zu fragen, ob sie dich in der Hinsicht beraten können oder dir vielleicht ein paar Headsets zum anprobieren bringen.


Media Doof Leute können beraten? ist mir auch neu....


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Schau dir doch mal das Sennheiser PC151 oder PC161 an. Das sind eher kleine, leichte Headsets. Vielleicht liegt im örtlichen Media Markt eins rum zum probieren. Ansonsten einfach in die üblichen Elektrogroßmärkte gehen und dort Headsets anprobieren. Wenn du paar gefunden hast die passen kannst du dich immer noch für das mit dem besten Klang/dem besten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis entscheiden.


----------



## Littletall (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. In unserem Media-Markt gab es leider nur eine begrenzte Auswahl (Kleinstadt), aber die Sennheiser klingen gut. In meinem Arbeitsort gibts einen größeren Saturn, da kann ich mal hingehen und gucken, ob sie die haben.

Ich hab mir jetzt das Sennheiser PC 151 auf Amazon angesehen und durchweg gute Kundenbewertungen gelesen. Auch die Optik sieht gut aus, da es nicht so riesig ist. Ich hab es mal bestellt und bin schon gespannt, wie es ist.

Ich hab schon Sennheiser Kopfhörer für meinen MP3-Player bzw. Handheld und bin sehr mit denen zufrieden.


----------



## Xondor (2. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal das Sennheiser PC151 oder PC161 an. Das sind eher kleine, leichte Headsets. Vielleicht liegt im örtlichen Media Markt eins rum zum probieren. Ansonsten einfach in die üblichen Elektrogroßmärkte gehen und dort Headsets anprobieren. Wenn du paar gefunden hast die passen kannst du dich immer noch für das mit dem besten Klang/dem besten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis entscheiden.



Die kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen.
Ich hatte das PC151 bestellt, aber nach 2 Tagen wieder retour geschickt, da es überhaupt nicht gut am Kopf sitzt. Sogar auf meinem "großen" Kopf fiel es sofort runter, wenn ich mich nach vorne, oder hinten gelehnt habe. So ein Problem hatte ich bei einem Headset noch nie.
Jetzt hab ich ein im Vergleich dazu sehr großes Headset, wird der TE also nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

